

Weight as Main Measure of Health May Be Misguided - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/health/19well.html?em

======
kirse
This article is so ridiculous: _"Why is it such a stretch of the imagination",
he said, "to consider that someone overweight or obese might actually be
healthy and fit?"_ You're not going to be maximally fit if you're obese, I
think everyone knows that.

Summary: BMI sucks when measuring overall healthiness. A jacked-up bodybuilder
could have 6% body-fat but be labeled "obese" under BMI standards.

Also, this treadmill test they're doing is a classic method used to measure
someone's Vo2-Max, except for Vo2-Max you're hooked up to an apparatus and get
pushed until you fail. So it's at least a pretty decent indicator of overall
fitness.

